# Our Cassie.....



## Longstocking (Feb 26, 2017)

This is our gorgeous Cassie, whom we sadly lost very suddenly, almost 5 years ago, aged only 5. Cassie had epilepsy, and a particularly nasty seizure caused us to have to say goodbye. Our hearts were broken, and we couldn't face having another golden retriever for a long time - we got Ozzy, our cocker spaniel, instead.

Now we have decided the time is right for another golden girl, who we pick up to bring home next Monday, March 13th. We are very excited, but will never forget our lovely girl - she will be in our hearts forever.

Run free at the Bridge, darling Cassie, and wait for us there.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful girl, I'm so very sorry you lost her and at such a young age. I'm so glad that you are welcoming another golden into your family though, you must be so very excited, congratulations!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cassie*

Your Cassie was just beautiful. I know my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of her.
Glad you are welcoming another dog!!
I added Cassie to the 2012 Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t/111362-grf-goldens-passed-2012-list-30.html


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Godpseed to your Cassie. What a great smile, a real cutie. I hope your new dog(s) brings you solace for you loss.
Prayers sent your way.

dlm ny country


----------



## Longstocking (Feb 26, 2017)

Karen519 said:


> Your Cassie was just beautiful. I know my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of her.
> Glad you are welcoming another dog!!
> I added Cassie to the 2012 Bridge list.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t/111362-grf-goldens-passed-2012-list-30.html



Thanks for that - it was actually July 5th 2012.

I've just compared the photo to the one of our new pup which is my profile photo - they seem to be very alike, perhaps that's why were were so drawn to her (no name yet!)


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Doesn't matter. 5 years away and you still love Cassie. For the 1st time in my life, I've been dogless. Over 8 months since my Skye slipped away. Still trying to figure it out. I do want another Golden for sure. I'm just waiting for a Breeder to show me what I'm looking for. The future is unwritten..

Good luck with your new dog.

dlm ny country


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss of Cassie. She was a lovely girl and it is difficult to lose them at any age but especially so young. I am very happy that you are getting another golden and I look forward to seeing lots and lots of pictures after your new addition comes home with you on the 13 of March


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. Cassie was a gorgeous girl and five is much to young. I lost my heart dog at 4 yrs 2 months. He is my avatar picture, my Hunter, my soul mate of dogs. We lost our last golden, Sophie in Oct. just 3 months shy of her 13th birthday. She had been having seizures, but it was hemangiosarcoma tht took her. She will be our last golden due to our age and health

I am so glad you decided to get another golden and what a good date--Monday March 13 is hubby's 73rd birthday and our 52ed anniversary.


----------



## Longstocking (Feb 26, 2017)

3 goldens said:


> I am so sorry. Cassie was a gorgeous girl and five is much to young. I lost my heart dog at 4 yrs 2 months. He is my avatar picture, my Hunter, my soul mate of dogs. We lost our last golden, Sophie in Oct. just 3 months shy of her 13th birthday. She had been having seizures, but it was hemangiosarcoma tht took her. She will be our last golden due to our age and health
> 
> I am so glad you decided to get another golden and what a good date--Monday March 13 is hubby's 73rd birthday and our 52ed anniversary.


Say Happy Birthday to hubby from me, and Happy Anniversary to you both on Monday. x


----------

